# Feeding Natures Balance



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Well, D's anal glands are becoming an issue. We need more bulk in his stool and he has NO interest in pumpkin what so ever so, it's time to change his food. 

This entire issue surfaced once I switched his food over the summer. I can't bear another visit to the vet where they have to extract the anal glands and listen to Django suffer. I talked to the vet, need to keep protein in check due to Addisons but he thought Natures Balance was a good choice, Haven't switched food yet but curious about anyone who is currently feeding natures Balance. Would love feedback.
Thanks


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

If you mean Natural Balance, its terrible food! It seems you are all over the place with his diet which could be the reason he is having anal gland problems. Why not consult Sabine?


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

Why do you say it's terrible food? Please elaborate...


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

They have been recalled a couple times that I know of. They source ingredients from China. There are so many better dry dog foods on the market like Acana, Fromm, Orjens.. etc


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

lfung5 said:


> They have been recalled a couple times that I know of. They source ingredients from China. There are so many better dry dog foods on the market like Acana, Fromm, Orjens.. etc


I wasn't aware of that. Thanks for the info. I have been looking into what to feed my new pup. My breeder feeds Nutri Source. Where I live, it's hard to find really expensive brands that people are recommending on here like Ziwipeak & Fromm.


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

Linda: Would you recommend Acana? Which kind of Acana?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I hear Ziwipeak is great! That's the raw diet correct?

I've never tried Acana. I just read good things and know they don't source from China. I emailed several companies asking and they were one of them. I was just curious so I looked into it. I also found out Zukes and Plato treats are China free


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

He was on Acana and loved it and that's what caused the colitis. The food was too rich for his belly. THat's why i switched to Fromm. He loves it but there's not enough bulk in the food thus anal gland issues. 
I have tried the pumpkin to bulk up his stool but he won't have anything to do with it.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

HE also has beef, chicken and lamb allergies and raw is to high in protein for his Addisons and belly. Very sensitive belly issues.


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Did you try to look at foods on this site?

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/

I use Earthborn Hollistic Grain Free Great Plains Feast. It is Bison based but does have lamb also so that wouldn't work. They also make Earthborn Hollistic Grain Free Coastal Catch which is Herring based.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Thanks for the link. I will continue researching the food topic. We need to keep his protein to 20% and that's been the challenge. There are a lot of amazing foods out there but very high in protein.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

littlebuddy said:


> Well, D's anal glands are becoming an issue. We need more bulk in his stool and he has NO interest in pumpkin what so ever so, it's time to change his food.
> 
> This entire issue surfaced once I switched his food over the summer. I can't bear another visit to the vet where they have to extract the anal glands and listen to Django suffer. I talked to the vet, need to keep protein in check due to Addisons but he thought Natures Balance was a good choice, Haven't switched food yet but curious about anyone who is currently feeding natures Balance. Would love feedback.
> Thanks


I switched Tyler to Natural Balance LID Sweet Potato and Fish (grain free) about a year ago and that's all it took to firm up his stools. Don't know about the ingredients from China, but the sweet potato and fish has not been recalled in the time I have been using it. I, too, tried the Acana, Fromm, etc. and the soft stools returned. The protein in this NB variety is 21%, fat 10 and crude fiber 3, if that helps. I also add extra sweet potato to it. Also, he likes the NB which is a plus in my book. That being said, recently, I was given a sample of Honest Kitchen Zeal which is grain free and doesn't require anything else added other than water, as it is a dehydrated food. It can be fed alone or added to kibble. I am mixing it with his kibble and he can't wait for me to put his dish down. He absolutely LOVES it and doesn't want to wait the five minutes it takes to get ready, so I have to get it ready the night before and out it in the frig. It would not be for Django, however, as it is much higher in protein, 35.5%.

Good luck in her search. Poor Django!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Thank you so much for your post. The percentages of fiber and protein with the NB I have selected (I think it's venison) is right on. I am going to talk to the owners of the pet store I purchase his food from, they are very knowledgeable about recalls, etc. and see if I can get more info. on what happened with the food. The vet loves NB and thought it was a good choice.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Feeding natures Balance*



littlebuddy said:


> Thank you so much for your post. The percentages of fiber and protein with the NB I have selected (I think it's venison) is right on. I am going to talk to the owners of the pet store I purchase his food from, they are very knowledgeable about recalls, etc. and see if I can get more info. on what happened with the food. The vet loves NB and thought it was a good choice.


Glad to help. That's why this forum is such a great place, both for new and old Hav lovers. BTW, NB was recently sold to Del Monte, I believe, so I don't know if things will change.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

You might look at Pinnacle. No China ingredients. No recalls. Small manufacturer. Good protein fiber balance. Pumpkin is very similar to sweet potato, but I've never seen a dog turn down sweet potato. You can bake several at a time, peel and freeze. A couple 1 inch cubes added to food usually really helps. Also, consulting a professional is a good idea if you can afford it. I don't know Sabine, but most people here like her. Personally, I would NOT trust most vets in regard to nutrition. For the most part, like their counterpart MDs they have zero training in nutrition.

Oh, and www.chewy.com is amazing about ordering and shipping dog food if you don't live in an area with many food choices. They ship fast and free! And they carry virtually everything.


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

Karen Collins said:


> For the most part, like their counterpart MDs they have zero training in nutrition.


Completely agree!!!


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

So what is the deal with putting pumpkin/sweet potato in the dogs food? Do you do this as a puppy too? I see a lot of people talking about doing this on here... Why?


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Pumpkin is a fabulous source of fiber; pureed pumpkin (with no added sugar or spice) can help dogs and cats with both constipation and diarrhea. Adding a tablespoon or two (in proportion to their size) to their regular meal is known to help keep them regular.

Unfortunately, Emmie does not like pumpkin, so next time she's constipated or has diarrhea, I'll try sweet potato instead.

-Jeanne-


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

MarinaGirl said:


> Pumpkin is a fabulous source of fiber; pureed pumpkin (with no added sugar or spice) can help dogs and cats with both constipation and diarrhea. Adding a tablespoon or two (in proportion to their size) to their regular meal is known to help keep them regular.
> 
> Unfortunately, Emmie does not like pumpkin, so next time she's constipated or has diarrhea, I'll try sweet potato instead.
> 
> -Jeanne-


Is this something you can just buy at the grocery store? Buy it canned as long as it is no added sugar or spice? Sorry, I'm a guy....I don't know of these things. LOL


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

kicker0927 said:


> Is this something you can just buy at the grocery store? Buy it canned as long as it is no added sugar or spice? Sorry, I'm a guy....I don't know of these things. LOL


I'm a guy, and I do the cooking so I know these things lol.

You can buy canned pumpkin, not the pumpkin pie filling, just plain pumpkin. It is already pureed. Get one without any other added ingredients. Since they usually come in large cans and you only need to give very little each day, you can put the rest in a small ice cube tray, freeze it, then take the "pumpkin cubes" place them in a freezer bag, put them in a freezer, and take one out at a time.


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

See, I totally would have bought pumpkin pie filling. Love the ice cube tray idea!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

D refuses to eat pumpkin or sweet potatoes. I have tried hiding the pumpkin in turkey and the little stinker eats around it. He won't eat anything other than his kibble, organic deli (for his pills) and venison treats. No carrots, sweet potatoes, peas, pumpkin, nothing.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

MarinaGirl said:


> Unfortunately, Emmie does not like pumpkin, so next time she's constipated or has diarrhea, I'll try sweet potato instead.
> 
> -Jeanne-


Hi Jeanne! For what it's worth, Benjamin despises pumpkin, but loves sweet potato. I think it's the texture of the pumpkin that he doesn't like, as it seems a little slimy. At any rate, the sweet potato has the same beneficial effect, and since I love them myself I always have some around. Tell Emmie I said "hi".


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> I hear Ziwipeak is great! That's the raw diet correct?
> 
> I've never tried Acana. I just read good things and know they don't source from China. I emailed several companies asking and they were one of them. I was just curious so I looked into it. I also found out Zukes and Plato treats are China free


Sabine ... Ziwi Peak is a good food as far as quality is concerned, but it is super high in fat and relatively low in fiber, so not all dogs do well on it. I see especially a lot of little dogs 1. overfed on it because feeding portions of super high calorie food are so small and 2. developing loose stools from high fat and not much fiber"

I like Plato treats turkey and pumpkin or sweet taters

Hate to sound like a broken record but talk to Sabine. Django is too complicated to be guessing.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

littlebuddy said:


> D refuses to eat pumpkin or sweet potatoes. I have tried hiding the pumpkin in turkey and the little stinker eats around it. He won't eat anything other than his kibble, organic deli (for his pills) and venison treats. No carrots, sweet potatoes, peas, pumpkin, nothing.


 I like Formms but I didn't know it is low in fiber.Hear is some more ideas to add to the Formms

Vegetables and Fruits
Add vegetables and fruits to your dog's diet, but don't overdo it or you could inadvertently give your dog diarrhea. Fresh foods are best, but low-sodium canned goods will work, too. Dogs have a preference for vegetables such as peas, carrots and pumpkin puree -- not pumpkin pie filling, which often contains sweeteners and spices that could upset your dog's stomach and add unnecessary calories. Experiment with a teaspoon twice a day for every 10 pounds your dog weighs. Dogs also enjoy apples and bananas, and can eat half of each, but grapes should be avoided at all costs, because they can present a choking hazard.
Brown Rice
Cooked brown rice is a good high-fiber supplement to add to your regular dog food. White rice works as well, but brown rice has a significantly higher fiber count. Rice is easily digested and can be mixed in with other food to boost fiber content. Carbs should only make up 10 to 30 percent of your dog's diet, so measure rice proportions accordingly.
Psyllium Husk or Bran Supplements
Psyllium husk and bran supplements come in powdered varieties that can be mixed in with your dog's regular food. Different brands have different degrees of fiber content, so ask your vet about the most appropriate dosage if you decide to go this route. Monitor your dog's stool after introducing any fiber supplement to ensure you're getting firm, not runny results.
Maybe the fiber supplement can be sneaked in to some wet dog food.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Well, day 2 of introducing new food, Django has made his dietary likes known, he pulled each piece of new kibble out of the bowl and left it on the floor. I don't think he likes it! LOL Onward to a new search of food.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

littlebuddy said:


> Well, day 2 of introducing new food, Django has made his dietary likes known, he pulled each piece of new kibble out of the bowl and left it on the floor. I don't think he likes it! LOL Onward to a new search of food.


Poor you! What is the new food,he doesn't like?


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

NAtural Balance duck and legumes.


----------

